# If you saw Kidd's first tour of duty...



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Please represent. We need a clarification.

Mavs fan since 1980 here.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

It took until Toni Braxton got naked for me to forgive! Fan since 89.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I did not, enlighten me (and some others as well).


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Fans forgive, but we don't forget.



Except Finley is a completely different story. I never liked the move to bring him in, and I continued to dislike him when he was in Dallas (though he was an outstanding citizen), and when he moved on to SAS.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> I did not, enlighten me (and some others as well).


Picture Kidd with less weight, more athleticism, a 25 pt scorer sharing the backcourt (JJ), and a 23 pt scorer in the mold of Aguirre at the 3 (Mashburn).

These guys were all kids, but when they clicked it was sweetness. The entire NBA was marketing them.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL.... It was complete "sweetness" on offense, but defensively.... d'oh!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I remember it. I thought he and Jason Williams were the same person for awhile, but I looked damn good in my Spider-Man footies!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

:rofl2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Maverick fan since October of 92. Figure it out :lol:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Maverick fan since October of 92. Figure it out :lol:


Since birth, huh? :thinking2:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yessir!


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Saint Baller said:


> Maverick fan since October of 92. Figure it out :lol:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

88 here


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Jason, Jim, Jamal represent!

Never really followed them that closely, but I followed all 3 Texas teams at the time heavily.

Ha and Xray, I got that that Fleer Ultra card in my collection as well


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

posted twice...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Jason, Jim, Jamal represent!


Yes sir! :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------

